# beating the heat



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

squirrel hanging out. sometimes you just gotta get out of the heat.

hOOter


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

you know ,he is a union guy.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

its smart


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That's a pretty rare event you captured. I don't think I've ever seen a squirrel relaxing before. Good clear focus and use of depth of field too.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it's that hot there already? wow. i love how he's draped himself over that branch.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Like Pocketfisherman said...I dont think I have ever seen a squirrel laying around like that....nice picture.


----------



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

*just hanging out...*

We see our squirrels laying about all the time. It's hot, or they are full of peanuts!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

What tha hell is in the flower pot? lol


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Those are hilarious, and good photos too. The black squirrel looks pretty comfortable. I guess I don't feed my squirrels enough, they never sit still.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

First time I have seen a black squirrel. Good shots.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

The pic with the black spuirrel is priceless. Very nice.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

Fox squirrels will lay on top of a branch like that to hide rather than run. Cat squirrels hardly ever stop moving.


----------

